

Programatically responding to your B'day wishes on Facebook - pradeep1288
http://pradeepnayak.in/technology/2012/08/13/programatically-responding-to-your-bday-wishes-on-facebook/
A simple python script to thank all your friends on Facebook who have wished on your birthday
======
aeontech
The only thing that we need now is another bot that will post the "happy
birthday" messages automatically as well. Once we have both running, no more
human involvement will be necessary.

Also I found it amusing that the author starts the post lamenting the lack of
personal late-night phone calls, and immediately proposes a way to
depersonalize the interaction even further.

Other than that though, nice work :)

